# Hey Ralph



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sorry Buddy I put the wrong dates.Lets make it the 17-18-19.Can you go then?
bob


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hey bob, thanks for the invite bud. work has been weird lately. how soon would you have to know?

ralph


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I'm sure I'm going so just let me know if you can make it. No pressure If you have to work then some other time.
bob


----------

